

Google Math Bug? 1 MB in KB - aleem
https://www.google.com/#q=1+MB+in+KB

======
dragonwriter
Not a bug: Google distinguishes between megabytes and mebibytes, and between
kilobytes and kibibytes. See the difference between that and "1 MiB in KiB"
[1]

[1]
[https://www.google.com/search?q=1+MiB+in+KiB&cad=&oq=&gs_l=](https://www.google.com/search?q=1+MiB+in+KiB&cad=&oq=&gs_l=)

~~~
aleem
Wow, I had no idea Kilobytes was redefined to 1024 bytes until I saw your
response.

> The kibibyte was designed to replace the kilobyte in some computer science
> contexts, where kilobyte used to mean 1024 bytes [1]

I was aware of "kB vs kb" but Google doesn't differentiate between kb, kB and
now as I have learnt, KiB.

Still, it's news to me, I missed the news of kilobyte being redefined to 1000.

    
    
      [1]: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kibibyte

~~~
64mb
Google does, well sort of. It assumes all lowercase it in bytes

kb = Kilobyte Kb = Kilobit KB = Kilobyte

Also some other nice tricks:

100MB/s in GB/2 hours 5MB/s in Mb/s

------
opless
Unfortunately around '99 "the powers that be" (NIST and IEC, if memory serves)
decided to stop the confusion between SI units and (the usual) power-of-two
usage.

Now it's Xebibytes for power-of-two and regular SI units for the rest.

It irks me no end, I'm a power-of-two person. But that's the way it is. (Also
floppy disks had it wrong too 1024 * 1000 ... sigh)

You might as well argue the usage of Crackers vs Hackers.

~~~
dragonwriter
Marketers had already for many years been leveraging the ambiguity to sell
things in powers-of-1000 scale (SI uses of prefixes) knowing that much of the
market would read them in the powers-of-1024 uses of the prefixes. While
standardizing the marketing use as _wrong_ might have been better in some
senses, consistency with SI and providing a standard and unambiguous (if new
and less familiar) set of prefixes for the useful powers-of-1024 scale was
better the status quo at the time.

------
sahoo
Yep Its kilo and kibi notation, nothing like a bug.

